# Need CPT code for robotic sacrocervicopexy



## kthornton (Feb 24, 2016)

Does anyone have any CPT suggestions for a Robotic Sacrocervicopexy?


----------



## WINDI89 (Feb 8, 2017)

*coder*

57425


----------

